# Advise on Smoking 8 lb brisket



## bigfoote (Jul 2, 2016)

Long story, but I'm smoking two 8 lb briskets for a friend, and I'm trying to  estimate how long it is going to take to reach an internal temp of 190 using a smoker temp of 260.  It's been a while since I smoked a brisket this small, and since I have to deliver it for a party, I want to make sure I have at least a couple of hours for them sit wrapped in the cooler, but not more than 6 hours, if I can help it.  I've searched, but haven;t found any help using this temp.  I'm thinking less than 8 hours, but I would appreciate any help from some of the more experienced smokers.  Thanks.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 2, 2016)

Closest weight that I have data for is 10.5 pounds and was 48 min./pound at 225F.  

Sorry - not a lot of help.  

Obviously at 260 it will get to temp much quicker...

See below:













Presentation1.jpg



__ uncle eddie
__ Jul 2, 2016


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 2, 2016)

Even though I am a proponent of smoking hotter, in the 260-275 range, for a brisket that small, I think you should try to lower your temps to 225-230 ish. Even then I would expect it to be done in about 8 hours if have good airflow through your smoker.


----------



## seenred (Jul 2, 2016)

It's always sketchy to try and accurately predict the cook time on a brisket...every one I ever cooked was different. At 260*, I'd guess each would take less than an hour per raw pound...but since it's better if its finishes earlier than later, I'd probably allow 8 hours just to CYA.  That way, even if it finishes in 5-6 hours, it'll have a nice rest before time to serve.

Good luck!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## bigfoote (Jul 2, 2016)

JCBigler said:


> Even though I am a proponent of smoking hotter, in the 260-275 range, for a brisket that small, I think you should try to lower your temps to 225-230 ish. Even then I would expect it to be done in about 8 hours if have good airflow through your smoker.


That was also a concern of mine.  I've just recently started smoking at higher temps, but I haven't done anything this small in a long time.  I'll be using a XL size BBG with a double decker grill, so my air flow should be good.  I just want to know if it will take longer than 10 hours, so I can start my cook earlier.  Thanks for the advise.


----------

